# Puppy training in Orlando, Fl?



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Hello all, We have a beautiful and cuddly 9 week old golden puppy. We'd like to start her in puppy classes after she gets her next set of booster shoots. We would prefer classes from a trainer that truly knows the golden retriever breed. Can anyone point us in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Clermont and i dont really know of anywhere but just wanted to say hello!!! we are training our puppy on our own he is now 14 weeks.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Click on this:


ODTC - Training Classes


----------



## Lexis Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello from Kissimmee Welcome


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, all. We found a puppy class in Maitland. We're starting on Monday. I think she'll really enjoy it. She loves to learn and play!


----------



## Prada-Euge (May 28, 2011)

*Puppy training*

Hello I'm from Orlando, too. I have a 8 week old puppy and I would like to know where in maintland? and if there where good?

Thanks


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Prada-Euge said:


> Hello I'm from Orlando, too. I have a 8 week old puppy and I would like to know where in maintland? and if there where good?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats on your new puppy! The class is with Best Paw Forward. They have a website with all of their info. Its a six week course, we haven't finished yet. Its ok so far. A lot of what we are learning I already knew, just from reading articles on training. I suppose the best part is the puppies get to socialize with one another. Good luck!


----------

